# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Động cơ điện là gì? Phân loại, nguyên tắc hoạt động và ứng dụng của nó như thế nào?

## namtrungcompany

Động cơ điện là gì? Phân loại, nguyên tắc hoạt động và ứng dụng của động cơ điện như thế nào?
Bạn có biết? vào một ngày đẹp trời của một tháng ý nghĩa trong năm 1821, một nhà vật lý học người ANH, Micheael Faraday đã phát minh ra động cơ điện đầu tiên. Đó chỉ là một thử nghiệm. Chiếc động cơ điện đầu tiên có khả năng hoạt động được ra đời sau đó 52 năm. Kéo theo sự phát triển của công nghiệp hóa hiện đại hóa trên toàn thế giới. Vậy động cơ điện là gì? có cấu tạo ra sao?....Nam trung sẽ giới thiệu với quý bạn đọc chi tiết hơn về nó nhé.
Động cơ điện là gì?
ĐỘNG CƠ ĐIỆN SIEMENS
Động cơ điện thực ra là một cái máy điện biến đổi năng lượng điện thành năng lượng cơ. Từ những đồ dùng trong gia đình như quạt điện, tủ lạnh, máy giặt, máy bơm nước, máy hút bụi…. đến những máy móc đồ sộ, hiện đại trong các ngày công nghiệp sản xuất như máy khoan, máy tiện, máy trộn….thậm chí đến ổ cứng, ổ quang trong công nghệ máy tính đều là động cơ điện.
Cấu tạo và nguyên tắc hoạt động:
Phần chính của động cơ điện gồm phần đứng yên stator và phần chuyển động rotor được quấn nhiều vòng dây dẫn hay có nam châm vĩnh cửu. Khi cuộn dây trên rotor và stator được nối với nguồn điện, xung quanh nó tồn tại các từ trường, sự tương tác từ trường của rotor và stator tạo ra chuyển động quay rotor quanh trục hay 1 momen.
Nguyên lý điện từ là nguyên tắc hoạt động của phần lớn động cơ điện, nhưng các loại động cơ dựa trên những nguyên lý khác như lực tĩnh điện và hiệu ứng áp điện cũng được sử dụng. Nguyên lý cơ bản mà các động cơ điện từ dựa vào là có một lực cơ học trên một cuộn dây có dòng điện chạy qua nằm trong một từ trường. Lực này theo mô tả của định luật Lorentz và vuông góc với cuộn dây và cả với từ trường.
Phần lớn động cơ từ đều xoay nhưng cũng có động cơ tuyến tính. Trong động cơ xoay, phần chuyển động được gọi là rotor và phần đứng yên là stator.
Điều khiển động cơ
Đa số động cơ điện không đồng bộ có thể điều khiển tốc độ bằng cách đổi kiểu đấu nối (sao hoặc tam giác) Một số có thể được điều khiển bằng biến tần. Các động cơ bước phải sử dụng một bộ điều khiển riêng (cái này gọi là Driver).
Phân loại

SƠ ĐỒ PHÂN LOẠI ĐỘNG CƠ ĐIỆN
Động cơ điện được sản xuất với nhiều kiểu và công suất để đáp ứng đúng nhu cầu thực tế của từng ứng dụng cụ thể. Nếu dựa trên sơ đồ nối điện có thể chia làm hai loại: động cơ điện 3 pha và động cơ điện 1 pha, còn nếu dựa trên tốc độ thì cũng chia làm hai loại là động cơ đồng bộ và động cơ không đồng bộ.
Động cơ điện một chiều:                                                                                                                                                                                      1/ Động cơ điện một chiều kích thích bởi nam châm vĩnh cửu                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            2/ Động cơ điện một chiều kích thích bởi dòng điện
Động cơ bước
Động cơ giảm tốc
Động cơ rung
Động cơ Servo
Đôi nét về động cơ không đồng bộ: là động cơ điện hoạt động với tốc độ quay của rotor chậm so với tốc độ quay của từ trường Stator. Ta thường gặp động cơ không đồng bộ Rotor lòng sóc vì đặc tính hoạt động của nó tốt hơn dạng dây quấn.
Động cơ đồng bộ:  là động cơ điện mà tốc độ quay của rotor bằng tốc độ quay của từ trường.
Cấu tạo của động cơ đồng bộ: gồm 2 phần chính là stator và rotor
1/ Stator :gồm vỏ lõi và dây quấn.
-vỏ làm bằng thép đúc,có nhiệm vụ bảo vệ mạch từ và cùng với tấm chắn để bắt chặt tất cả các phần khác vào máy.Trên vỏ có gắn biển máy.
Lõi stato: được chế tạo hoàn toàn giống như lõi stato của máy điện dị bộ dây quấn phần ứng như dây quấn 3 pha (stato,hay roto) của máy điện dị bộ.
2/ Rotor nếu phần quay là phần cảm (đặt cuộn kích từ) thì nó gồm: lõi và dây quấn.Trong trường hợp này roto có hai loại: cực lồi và cực ẩn.

Phần tiếp theo, Nam Trung sẽ giới thiệu với bạn đọc trong tuần sau nhé. Thân ái chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại trong bài sau.

tags: Động cơ điện, Động cơ rung, Động cơ giảm tốc, Động cơ servo, Động cơ bước, động cơ điện một chiều, động cơ điện xoay chiều, động cơ đồng bộ, động cơ không đồng bộ, động cơ điện 3 pha, motor điện, motor điện 3 pha, motor điện xoay chiều, motor  bước, motor giảm tốc, motor servo, Phân loại động cơ điện, cấu tạo motor điện, sơ đồ phân loại motor điện
ghé website http:// www. namtrung .com.vn/tai-lieu/dong-co-dien-la-gi-phan-loai-nguyen-tac-hoat-dong-va-ung-dung-cua-no-nhu-the-nao-73.html để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết

----------


## hqkcnc

cảm ơn bác, có lẽ do kiến thức không đủ để hiểu, nên đọc xong, thú thật, tôi bị "tẩu hỏa nhập ma ", bác nói nhanh cho vuông, về ngạch cnc ở đây, bác bán gì, có gì, giá cả, thông tin kỹ thuật, cách dùng, thì đủ bác ạ. toàn dân chế cháo, đọc vài tài liệu này một ngày, chắc tôi không chịu nổi. thanks bác

----------


## duonghoang

--- Chà phân loại động cơ kiểu này có vẻ oái ăm nhỉ, như vậy phải thêm động cơ tăng tốc, động cơ ngoáy, động cơ lắc, động cơ thụt ra thụt vào.. nhiều kiểu lắm cụ ơi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Duccdt06

động cơ điện là gì ? động cơ điện là động cơ mà cắm điện vào là nó hoạt động , chạy, quay , thụt thò :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tuấn

Công ty Namtrung của bác chủ ngoài khả năng sao chép và biết gõ word như bác chủ còn ai biết gì về điện hay động cơ không ạ ? Gọi lên đây em hỏi tí

----------


## hanasimitai

Ngu toàn tâp.

----------


## khangscc

Thường thì gõ cái này đúng nguyên văn cũng mất ít gì hơn 30p, copy thì 30giây. Mai em làm một bài động cơ bạn là gì pót lên cho nó hót

----------


## secondhand

Xàm xí nhưng phải commen cái

----------


## truongkiet

chém quá trốn mất tiêu rồi

----------


## pro

Xin chào cộng đồng cnc

         Đầu tiên cho em xin lỗi các anh. Nick em bị khóa nên k trả lời được những ý kiến của các anh.

         Cái này em cũng k hiểu tại sao mình bị khóa nick, đăng bài đúng chuyên mục, đúng chủ đề, không có nội dung spam, chỉ xin hỏi một câu, diễn đàn là gì? là nơi mọi người cùng chia sẽ góp ý, cùng xây dựng một cộng đồng lành mạnh, vậy tại sao có sự phân biệt, ỷ quyền, tại sao lại khóa nick rồi phán một câu no reason " AD" có phải quá tự đề cao bản thân hay không, một diễn đàn như thế thì mãi là một diễn đàn đóng và sẽ không thể làm gì khác ngoài ngồi đó ngó nhau.

         Khi đọc lại bài đã đăng, em càng không thể hiểu cái diễn đàn mà Font chữ, form nó nhãy loạn cả lên, làm bài viết nhìn vào rất ẩu tả, gây khó khăn cho bạn đọc, đây cũng là một sai sót của em, cái này em thừa nhận, dù có biện hộ cũng là mình sai, sai thứ nhất là tin vào cái diễn đàn này, sai thứ hai là post mà k kiểm tra lại, sai thứ ba là định bụng nói sữa hôm nay nhưng chưa sữa thì đã hứng gạch ==== xây nhà được rồi nha. 

         Đúng là em copy nhưng không phải kiểu người ta viết sao mình copy nguyên si, thật ra kiến thức chúng ta có được cũng từ những nguyên cứu, mày mò và thực nghiệm, chính những thế hệ trước đã truyền đạt lại qua những bài học trên những trang sách(xưa) và nay là trên internet ( dám nghĩ ai viết bài mà không copy), nếu các bác vào website bên em, các bác sẽ thấy rõ bên em chỉ đích danh nguồn wikimedia đàng hoàng nhé, không phải ăn cắp của ngta nói là của mình, nhưng lời văn và cách thức sẽ được tinh chỉnh cho phù hợp hơn, nói đúng ra là theo cách hiểu của bản thân nhiều hơn. Kiến thức mà các anh có được là từ đâu, không phải từ những người ngiên cứu ra nó hay sao, hay mấy anh là thánh, mấy anh tự nghĩ ra,ồ thế xem như em chưa nói gì nha các thánh, đắc tội chết sớm mất, thánh mà.

        Em viết bài này chỉ là để những người chưa biết thì đọc thêm, vì không bổ ngang cũng bổ dọc, các anh có nghe sách gối đầu giường chưa, ý nghĩa sâu sa thì em nghĩ mấy anh cũng biết, cái gì đọc mãi, nhìn mãi thì cũng thành kiến thức của mình,  bài viết là góp nhặt những tinh hoa kiến thức, nên khi đọc sẽ có thích ngừi k, người k thì tự hiểu nhé. Nếu các anh cảm thấy dư thừa thì một câu xin bỏ qua cho người khác đọc, nếu các anh chỉ nói cái miệng mà k bỏ công ra viết bài cho người khác đọc thì không nên làm anh hùng bàn phím, càng cho đi tức là nhận lại, đừng ích kỷ để rồi hênh hoang ta viết sẽ viết hay hơn, hot hơn, não cũng ngắn đi rồi đó mấy anh ạ. 

       Nhiều diễn đàn các MOD rất thân thiện và hỗ trợ thành viên tối đa, còn diễn đàn này chỉ hai chữ tệ hại, nguyên nhân đã đề cập trên, không hỗ trợ còn dìm, các anh tưởng các anh giỏi lắm à, giỏi thì xây dựng đất nước giàu mạnh đi chứ đừng có chuyên đi soi mói, hăm he rồi dìm người khác, thế hệ các anh đã làm đc gì chưa hay chỉ đứng khoác lác này nọ, thấy em út sai thì đáng ra bậc tiền bối, đàng anh thì nên góp ý để em nó sữa chữa, đằng này dí vào làm ra vẻ, em hỏi các anh làm vậy để làm gì, đời mà có đẹp đâu, nhưng tình thì phải có chứ các anh. k góp ý thì chia sẽ kinh nghiệm bản thân, xây dựng một cộng đồng lành mạnh và phát triển đất nước hơn nữa. Lời nhắn nhủ chân thành.

      Nói chứ bạn nào ghé website đọc tài liệu bên mình thì cũng biết, rất rõ ràng, chi tiết và được nhiều người ủng hộ. Công ty em thành lập 20 năm, nhưng có anh kỹ thuật đã đến hàng ngủ U60, không đùa đâu các anh ạ, nếu cần thì cứ chia sẽ góp ý, hỏi caí gì, nếu biết bên em sẽ nhiệt tình giải đáp, còn không thì nhờ hỗ trợ, bên em khôgn giống kiểu mới có chút kiến thức, kinh nghiệm đã làm như mình giỏi lắm í í í í í.

      Đôi lời chia sẽ với mấy anh.

----------


## hqkcnc

oah...Nổi sung tam bành rùi... dùng cả triết lý để nói chuyện đó, chắc tuổi cũng U60 rồi. dai và dài quá... xin đùng vơ nắm cả đũa, não chúng tôi không đủ ngắn như vậy đâu. dù sao cũng cảm ơn bạn đã cho chúng tôi cái cuốn sách gối đầu giường, bla. bla. bla, con vịt + con gà= con cừu, nhìn mãi nó là đúng.

----------


## CKD

Nên xem lại bản thân mình đã làm gì rồi hãy nói.
Nên đọc Nội Quy rồi hãy ca thán.

Trong Nội Quy có nói rỏ, xử lý không cần phải thông báo. Đã làm sai, phiền MOD mất thời gian xử lý rồi còn yêu cầu phải giải thích.
Tại sao bao nhiêu bài viết khác không bị xoá & khoá nick thì bài của bạn lại bị?

Xem cái bài của bạn...
Copy & past lỗi font là tại copy nguyên cái định dạng bên web bỏ vô, lỗi là đúng. Nếu ngồi gõ từng chữ một, định dạng với công cụ của diễn đàn thì sao lỗi được. Tin hay không tin cái gì? Bao nhiêu người không bị mà mình lại bị? Chắc do cách viết của họ khác, họ thì ngồi gõ, còn bạn chỉ cần paste.

Đăng bán hàng thì không cô động, thiếu những thông tin đã quy định. Viết bài như spam.

Xin lỗi, xin được nói thẳng.
Không có diễn đàn nào có thể chọn được thành viên. Nhưng thành viên có quyền chọn diễn đàn. Vậy nên nếu bạn thấy nó không phù hợp thì bạn nến bấm nút đi cho nó trong sạch.
Đã lầy rồi mà còn tào lao rồi hỏi sao không bị gạch đá.

----------


## pro

> Nên xem lại bản thân mình đã làm gì rồi hãy nói.
> Nên đọc Nội Quy rồi hãy ca thán.
> 
> Trong Nội Quy có nói rỏ, xử lý không cần phải thông báo. Đã làm sai, phiền MOD mất thời gian xử lý rồi còn yêu cầu phải giải thích.
> Tại sao bao nhiêu bài viết khác không bị xoá & khoá nick thì bài của bạn lại bị?
> 
> Xem cái bài của bạn...
> Copy & past lỗi font là tại copy nguyên cái định dạng bên web bỏ vô, lỗi là đúng. Nếu ngồi gõ từng chữ một, định dạng với công cụ của diễn đàn thì sao lỗi được. Tin hay không tin cái gì? Bao nhiêu người không bị mà mình lại bị? Chắc do cách viết của họ khác, họ thì ngồi gõ, còn bạn chỉ cần paste.
> 
> ...


đừng nóng bác à, bác xem lại mình đi nhé, em đã nhận là lỗi của mình k xem lại khi post, em k có chối, đồng thời em cũng xem lại cách ăn ở của mình, bác nào cũng chém em hết.. còn copy và patse thì em đã nói rồi, k ai rãnh mà viết lại rồi đăng lên gần 500 cái diễn đàn đâu ạ. miễn là bài viết thứ nhất là do em viết, thứ hai là bài viết có thông tin bổ ích.
Cái gì bán hàng k cô động, cái đó mời a qua mục bán hàng  thảo luạn nhé, còn đây là mục kiến thức chung nhé. còn anh hiểu chữ spam là gì k, anh có biết chính spam là phương châm cua marketing hay k, đừng quá cố chấp ông bác già ạ.
EM cũng nói luôn, em lầy ư, chưa xỉn nên chưa lầy, còn nếu anh thấy lầy thì xin hỏi anh có bị oan ức mà ngta đỗ lên anh thì a có chịu ngồi im k, nếu a im lặng là anh ngu, nếu anh chửi cũng là ngu, làm gì cũng là ngu. nên em cũng ngu khi tốn thời gian vô bổ vào cái cuộc tranh luận này.

----------


## CKD

Ơ hơ...
Thì đã nói rồi.. thấy không phù hợp thì tự biến mà.

Tôi tin là mọi người khi tham gia diễn đàn đều có lý do, mục đích riêng cả. Họ thừa thông minh để biết mình đang làm gì? Hay nói cách khác.. họ không rãnh để tham gia chém gió chuyện phím đâu.

Còn spam là gì? Nếu không rỏ thì tự mà tìm hiểu rồi nói. Copy & past thử xem bao nhiêu diễn đàn cho phép làm điều đó?
Không có thời gian ư? Vậy thì đừng làm.. quá đơn giản phải không. Diễn đàn có buộc bạn phải copy & past trên này không?
Còn oan ức á... mình thấy cái chủ đề này.. ngoài gạch đá của thành viên thì có mod nào nói gì?

Còn marketing ư? Đã tham gia cuộc chơi trên mạng thì nên đi học ceo đi để biết lợi hại của nó, cũng như các hậu quả nếu chọn sai cách. Cái tên miền, thương hiệu quý giá mà bị report lên antispam & nhận cảnh báo từ google đi rồi biết hậu quả của nó.

----------


## pro

> Ơ hơ...
> Thì đã nói rồi.. thấy không phù hợp thì tự biến mà.
> 
> Tôi tin là mọi người khi tham gia diễn đàn đều có lý do, mục đích riêng cả. Họ thừa thông minh để biết mình đang làm gì? Hay nói cách khác.. họ không rãnh để tham gia chém gió chuyện phím đâu.
> 
> Còn spam là gì? Nếu không rỏ thì tự mà tìm hiểu rồi nói. Copy & past thử xem bao nhiêu diễn đàn cho phép làm điều đó?
> Không có thời gian ư? Vậy thì đừng làm.. quá đơn giản phải không. Diễn đàn có buộc bạn phải copy & past trên này không?
> Còn oan ức á... mình thấy cái chủ đề này.. ngoài gạch đá của thành viên thì có mod nào nói gì?
> 
> Còn marketing ư? Đã tham gia cuộc chơi trên mạng thì nên đi học ceo đi để biết lợi hại của nó, cũng như các hậu quả nếu chọn sai cách. Cái tên miền, thương hiệu quý giá mà bị report lên antispam & nhận cảnh báo từ google đi rồi biết hậu quả của nó.


Thì ra là thánh CKD này, k biết thì dựa cột mà nghe nhé, đừng ra vẻ ta đây cái gì cũng biết, thứ nhất copy từ chính bài viết của mình để chia sẽ rộng rãi lên các diễn đàn, mục đích là khôgn phải ai cũng biết đến website mà vào, còn diễn đàn là nơi mọi người cùng nhau chia sẽ đóng góp nên đó là điều tất nhiên, không biết còn bô bô, ngta k rãnh chém phím còn bác thì đang chém phím đó, nói mà k nhìn lại mình, mà nói lại cho bác biết, SEO chứ k phải ceo nhé, đà khù đừng tỏ ra mình khờ nữa, còn website bên em rất hận hận được thông báo là được bác gồ đánh giá tích cực nhé, chứ k như bác chỉ biết la đâu, đấy là kết quả đấy, bác chả biết gì hết nên đừng nói nữa, càng nói càng lộ, càng lộ càng ...

----------


## huanpt

@ Pro
Vẫn còn mè nheo à?
Phải có lòng tự trọng chứ!
Ai giỏi ai dốt, đâu phải chuyện bàn ở đây. Nhìn cái cách ăn nói là biết rồi.

Ông vào nhà người ta, làm hành động không hợp, người ta không thích, người ta nói thì quay ra ăn vạ à?
Mấy ông vào nhấn "new post" toàn phải nhìn mấy cái này, cũng tức mắt đấy.

----------


## pro

> @ Pro
> Vẫn còn mè nheo à?
> Phải có lòng tự trọng chứ!
> Ai giỏi ai dốt, đâu phải chuyện bàn ở đây. Nhìn cái cách ăn nói là biết rồi.
> 
> Ông vào nhà người ta, làm hành động không hợp, người ta không thích, người ta nói thì quay ra ăn vạ à?
> Mấy ông vào nhấn "new post" toàn phải nhìn mấy cái này, cũng tức mắt đấy.


Xin lỗi, em đã muốn đóng chủ đề, nhưng cây muốn lặng mà gió chẳng ngừng, bác thử đặt trường hợp vào vai của em thì biết, đã xin lỗi vậy mà còn nói móc này nọ, nói cho bác luôn, em cái gì là nhà ngta, đây là bài viết của em bác ạ, chủ đề cũng là e tạo nhé, đính chính lại.

----------


## pro

> @ Pro
> Vẫn còn mè nheo à?
> Phải có lòng tự trọng chứ!
> Ai giỏi ai dốt, đâu phải chuyện bàn ở đây. Nhìn cái cách ăn nói là biết rồi.
> 
> Ông vào nhà người ta, làm hành động không hợp, người ta không thích, người ta nói thì quay ra ăn vạ à?
> Mấy ông vào nhấn "new post" toàn phải nhìn mấy cái này, cũng tức mắt đấy.


À mà k biết ai có lòng tự trọng hơn ai đâu, tự đề cao bản thân mà k biết mình là ai thì hỏi cân được mấy lạng tự trọng đây, ăn với nói thì là người tức thời thôi, gặp hạng nào đáp hạng đó, chung quy cũng một chư biết cách ăn ở, nếu bác thất đức thì bác sẽ nhận quả đắng, còn nếu có đức thì tất nhiên bác nhận quả ngọt, thế thôi, đừng tỏ vẻ, okie. Tài k đợi tuổi mà đức thì có đấy ạ. Nhìn và suy nghĩ theo nhiều khía cạnh, đặt mình vào trong trường hợp người khác sẽ rõ nhé.

Kết lại ai muốn thì đọc, ai k muốn thì next =>> chắc mn hỉu ý em

----------


## nhatson

> À mà k biết ai có lòng tự trọng hơn ai đâu, tự đề cao bản thân mà k biết mình là ai thì hỏi cân được mấy lạng tự trọng đây, ăn với nói thì là người tức thời thôi, gặp hạng nào đáp hạng đó, chung quy cũng một chư biết cách ăn ở, nếu bác thất đức thì bác sẽ nhận quả đắng, còn nếu có đức thì tất nhiên bác nhận quả ngọt, thế thôi, đừng tỏ vẻ, okie. Tài k đợi tuổi mà đức thì có đấy ạ. Nhìn và suy nghĩ theo nhiều khía cạnh, đặt mình vào trong trường hợp người khác sẽ rõ nhé.
> 
> Kết lại ai muốn thì đọc, ai k muốn thì next =>> chắc mn hỉu ý em


thế giới tự do mà, đất chung mà, đọc thấy ko ổn thề ném đá , có đá về dựng nhà ợ
bài viết thể hiện sự tôn trọng người đọc thì coment kiểu khác, còn nói thẳng ra là ko tôn trọng thì mềnh ném

----------


## Mr.Printer

Đọc lướt qua tí nhưng cũng thấy hơi ngứa ngứa con mắt.

Sorry à không éo phải xin lỗi công ty Nam Trung cảnh báo tuyển lại SEO, nếu U60 thì mời về vườn, biết gì về SEO. Thích nói chuẩn anh nói cho chú chuẩn nhé : Đã đi link diễn đàn còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm, Admin gỡ mấy cái link chèn trong bài viết của nó, đã đi ăn xin back link còn không biết điều gân cổ cò mang chiết lý ra dậy.

Cái web của Nam Trung có thích chiến seo không ? đừng tưởng dân CNC không biết SEO, anh tặng cho chú mấy cái back link miễn phí để google nó sandbox nhé.

Cách nói của dân SEO thế đã chuẩn chưa ? Nam Trung seoer ?

----------

